# First grow, 200w LED closet grow (Aurora Indica)



## SoulSurfer (Jul 8, 2013)

Greetings all,
I'm new to growing as well as this site but I plan to become a legit member as well as a superb grower. 

Being new I was wary of purchasing seeds online, but I did my research and came to the conclusion which site was most reliable. I ordered 5 Fem Aurora Indica seeds from Nirvana on June 22nd, received them on the first!! Awesome seed bank. Germinated all 5 and all 5 sprouted successfully via cable box and closed container method. 4 germed in 15 hours! The other (biggest healthiest looking one) took a full 24. Starting this journal from Day 4. Enjoy!!

Lights: 200w LED x (80w LED x 120w ionic CFL for supplemental light)
Medium: Perlite/Vermiculite/Coco , All that plus Organic Mulch for my outdoor.
Nutes: General Hydroponics 3 part System, Lucas formula. Canna Coco nutes, Cal/mag, Triflex.
Strains: This season I will be growing 6 different strains. :icon_smile: 
4x Aurora Indica Fem from Nirvana
2x Snow White Fem
2x BC GOD BUD from BCBUDDEPOT
2x Caveman OG clones(Pre 98 x Abusive OG) from my private dispensary.
1 Tahoe OG clone
1 Original OG clone
Hope y'all enjoy!! Hopefully this grow goes well. 

P.S. 
I also ordered 12 fem BC GOD BUD seeds from BCBudDepot the same day as I purchased the Auroras. I've read some good and horrible reviews on their customer service, but I called and they said my seeds should arrive within a month. Also ordered 5 fem Snow White seeds from Nirvana. So I'll keep y'all posted daily.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey SoulSurfer   welcome to MP man... :48:   Just so you know take a look at the rules here bc like links are not allowed to other sites...  Change the http: to hxxp: so its not live...


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks man, will do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

They were still live links--you need to take the url away and some of them had not been changed.  I went ahead and edited them.

We would really love to see you post your pics here for all to enjoy.

And JFYI, DIY CO2 setups are very ineffective--a waste of time, money, and energy.  You will do far better just exchanging your air more often.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't know how to upload pics. 
Now I do. Hope y'all enjoy!!.. 
Day 10!!
Can someone tell me what these lil crystals are? Baby trichs ??


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

And thanks for the tip!! Will do. I plan to eventually just get a C02 Generator.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2013)

Have you grown before?  Do you have a dedicated space set up?  Do you have ventilation set up?  I have concern about 12 plants and only an 80W LED and a 120W CFL.  That is not very much light and 12 plants are going to take a chunk of room.  For example I usually put 6-8 in a space just under 20 sq ft  and run a 1000W or 2 600W in there.  It can also be tricky to grow 6 different strains at one time if you do not have some experience under your belt.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sorry you must have misunderstood me. I'm using  a 200w LED light. The 80w led is a combination of supplemental lights and I have 1 23w Ionic cfl in there as well. I am in a 3x6 closet and will be more clear and specific next time. Thank you for your concerns. I have no ventilation at the moment other than my window right next to the closet and a strong fan blowing indirectly in the grow area, also I'm always running the AC and there's a vent in the room with a humidifier and temp reader. Ill post a pic when ii get to a computer. And no the biggest plant I grew was a month old  when i was only 16 and my brother killed it cause he thought the cops were coming lol. Ane as for growing 6 strains at once. I love a challenge and what better way to learn but from experience right? Plus I can always have a go next season if I have no luck this one , knowing my suppliers and all. And do u think my seedling looks healthy? Signs its a good pheno or baby trichs??


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

I plan on making a flowering room with an extra room I'm not using. Will prolly get a 5 - 800 LED full spectrum panel when I do. Along with the exhaust system, vent system, etc..


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

Will 200w led x 80w leds x 23w ionic cfl suffice for vegging? Or should I try and up my wattage?


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

200w LED 'Dirt Genius' for Veg and Flower, 2 15w Color LEDs, 1 50w White LED, 1 23w Ionic CFL, humidifier, temp reader. My fan is out of the pic but it's a Hampton Bay fan I've had for years, gave it a sterile cleaning and put it to use.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

:hubba: Vitraya is looking gorgeous, and growing faster than any of the others. Her sister Aurora is right behind her by an inch, they both sprouted the same day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2013)

What are they planted in?


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

I did a test between rockwool and professional greenhouse pellets. The pellets win. I will not be sprouting in rockwool anymore. But after they show a good root system and my root Xtenders comes from Nirvana, I will plant them in 32oz+ containers until they are ready to be transplanted. Using Coco/Perlite/ and Vermiculite. 40/40/20


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 11, 2013)

I just put the coco/perlite/vermiculite mix on the bottom so the roots can have something to dig into rather than just grow on plastic.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2013)

I would question whether a mix like that is a good mix for cannabis.  I am really thinking that that is far too much perlite and vermiculite and not enough "soil".  Did you find this mixture recommended somewhere?  

I found this info at worldseedsupply.org about vermiculite and perlite:

So essentially, perlite and vermiculite are the same in that they can retain more water than many other things, and they can aerate soil. But vermiculite differs from perlite because it retains water and creates a soil mixture that retains water, whereas perlite fosters a well-draining soil mixture. Likewise, vermiculite&#8217;s tendency to retain water makes it a good additive to mushroom substrates but a bad candidate for increasing humidity. Perlite&#8217;s hard, porous nature makes it a great mechanism for increasing the humidity of a given area but disqualifies it as a candidate for creating a substrate that will retain moisture.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't see the problem here.. I've seen 50/50 perlite vermiculite grows that avereaged 150g per plant. I've seen 100% grows in perlite. Every single hempy bucket aside from the straight coco growers HAVE perlite. And I'm using general hydroponics and going to water every day or 2. I appreciate your input very much but Where's tha love?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't take so personal soulsurfer, that is the love. Love of her experience and knowledge to help you get the best out of your grow.

Here everyone speaks up to help you learn, until you have a journal or two showing ppl your skills you gotta understand they try and give advise based on everyone being a newbee until they've seen otherwise.

If you watch the newbee threads, the good ppl here chime in to help. It might discourage a few but it's aimed to help so they get it right from start and then get a successful first try. Just look at dr green fang journal, he asked and was directed in the correct coarse. He is about to have a beautiful first harvest


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay ShecallshimThor. I thought the same thing after re-reading it and smoking up some herbal healing, So sorry Hemp Goddess, and thank you for your wisdom. I will be adding a lot more Coco to my mix. Sorry for the doucheness. ^_^ And thank you all for viewing, it's very appreciated.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 13, 2013)

Vitraya Day 13 and Temps/Humidity.. Also added some calm music into my babies lives today. NUJABES playlist on repeat. Rest in paradise my friend you will be forever missed and live through us eternally. Positive Vibes =) An hour after playing they perked right up, I think they like his work. Haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 14, 2013)

> Just look at dr green fang journal, he asked and was directed in the correct coarse. He is about to have a beautiful first harvest



Thanks SheCalls! :aok: You are absolutely correct.. I had some "general" knowledge before I came here... but in NO time THG and many other top notch people here got me going on the correct path. I could sense the passion here, if you'll excuse the pun.. but it was overwhelming how much amazing help and thoughts were given to me. 

Indeed, because of this place and these people.. I'm going to have a wonderful first harvest it looks like!  

As for your girls, they sure do look purdy with all that puuuuurdy light! I'm clueless when it comes to LED's so if you don't mind I'll mostly sit on the sides and monitor everything and everyone's thoughts. :aok: 

Those "pre-trichs" or whatever is going on.. are interesting. :confused2:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

Hay Fang, man I've been up all night going through the forum , crazy the amount of knowledge that this thing has!! And thanks, I've always had the passion just never had my own space or privacy to do so. So with everyone's help and much research, I hope ill have a good of a harvest as you sir!! Thanks again for the feedback its very appreciated. And no one has lmk what those crystals are. Baby trichs is the only logical explanation i can come up with. I finally fed them yesterday 1/4 strength General Hydro 3 part formula. So we'll see how the girls liked their first feeding soon. Ill keep yall posted.      Oh yeah PS That Zimmerman cas was a whole bunch of propaganda. R.I.p. to Trayvon but Zimmerman gettin acquited and people starting to riot like idiots is just another reason for them to start Marshall Law.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 14, 2013)

Wait, you fed your 1/4 strength nutes already? Is it just me or are the Cotyledon's still green? :confused2: 

If those cotyledons (First 2 "round" leaves you get) are still green, you'll have nuted a bit too soon. You want those 2 first leaves to look "worked" and that'll mean the plant will be ready for outside nutes (those 2 lil' guys have nutes that last 2-3 weeks in them) 

If your Cotyledons are spent, and I just didn't see it right.. I'm sorry hah  My bad. :aok:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

RUH ROH!! *Scooby Voice*  Nnnnooo!!!!
Well I watered them down with regular PH'd water so I'm not too worried. But those leaves are still looking 100% healthy on my biggest girl!! >.<Neeeeooooo!! Hope I didn't burn her.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info man, I should've asked around before just doing it. They seemed hungry tho!! Haha


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 14, 2013)

defiantly looking good nice pics!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 14, 2013)

How old are they?  Also, why did you think they looked hungry?  Just curious.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

I can tell looking under a magnifying glass that they LOVED their first feeding and I timed it perfectly I think, We'll see over the next couple of days, but the ladies look very happy. All COVERED in Trichs now just with ONE DAY after feeding 1/4 strength.. Woohoo  
Just do the Comparison from the pic from yesterday and today!! :icon_smile:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks New Guy!! And Fang because ALL that they've gotten is what was already in the organic pellets and rockwool I had, after 2 weeks of watering everyday, I'm sure I drained all of the nutes in em. I know I can only go off of my reserve fat and energy for about 2 weeks. I know we're not the same as plants but I apply nutrition to all living things accordingly. They seemed to love it!! Shall feed again at day 30.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 14, 2013)

looking good   make sure next transplant  you bury all that stem


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

For sure thanks DrFever!! I was planning on burying it a little. Do I bury maybe half way? Or the whole stem?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 14, 2013)

Right under the Cotyledons IMO. :confused2: 

That's where I bury to... not touching them, but up near under them. :aok:


----------



## DrFever (Jul 14, 2013)

SoulSurfer said:
			
		

> For sure thanks DrFever!! I was planning on burying it a little. Do I bury maybe half way? Or the whole stem?


 personally i like to leave 2 - 3 " from top of soil  this allowing air movement and plant being able to swing with the wind  to also strengthen  up 
 you should add some supplemental lighting as well  couple of T5 Ho's  reason i say this is  plant is stretching to the light  telling me few things light needs to be lowered   that its not enough power  your actual wattage your pumping out is probably closer  to 170 watts  what that LED is pushing   so by adding more light  might solve your stretching issue


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

LoL I do, if you jussst woulda looked at the page before you would of seen my setup ^_^ @ DrFever. I have 2 x 16W LEDs in the sides, 1 50W LED in the back, and 1 23w Ionic CFL in the front. I'm thinking of adding more light when they get older, I already killed one. And trust bro, they're short, and stocky compared to any other type of weed I've ever seen in person. I think I'll leave them with like 2-3 inches from the top, good idea. Also will try DrFangs technique as well with 2 of my future seedlings.  Thanks y'all


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 15, 2013)

Actually decided to bury all of them up to the Cotyledons, seeing I have ALL indicas and predominately indica hybrids they're going to be short and stocky anyway. Thanks for the tip Fang!! My lights are keeping them from stretching and when I bend them back and forth every other day they're starting to have some real resistance. Nothing I've ever experience, which is awesome-o. I'm hype. Get the rest of the seeds and clones this week!! AND I just got my new magnifying glass 30x and 60x.. Whoooooop


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 16, 2013)

:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

those the 5 fem bean from nirvana?


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 17, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> those the 5 fem bean from nirvana?


 
Yes Indeedy, feed the needy and eat the greedy  
Root Xtender should be coming today and talked to Matt from BCBUDDEPOT at 4:20 last night. Haha he said my beans should be there anyday and he said that if there was anything wrong to call him back so he can personally reship my order. I love being charasmatic hahaha. :hubba: Pics coming soon, baby girl is starting to show roots all at the bottom and sides.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 19, 2013)

Switched to a diff setup today as well to give my babies more room. ALL of my seeds germed with 100% success rate once again via PH watered paper towl/ cable box method. The root systems on all of them are looking amazing as well. The coco and perlite on the bottom of them was a great idea, thanks self!! Haha Enjoy


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 20, 2013)

Yesterday was pretty hot, got up to 103 outside and 98 in the grow room, so I took a trip to the handy dandy Lowes store and bought a Kuulaire AC. It's working wonders keeping temps at a steady 75F and the RH between 50 - 80. Day 20, and a look at the stem structure, pretty nice if I don't say so myself. CAVEMAN OG x 2 , Tahoe OG, and Original OG clones are coming Tuesday morning. :hubba: Oh yeah and my meds. I only smoke heavy OG indicas.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2013)

Man i wish I had a dedicated ac. Looking good man I think I killed 6 satori seeds lol not off to a good start hope your skilled ways continue greening for ya ;-)


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 20, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> Man i wish I had a dedicated ac. Looking good man I think I killed 6 satori seeds lol not off to a good start hope your skilled ways continue greening for ya ;-)


 
Thanks Brody I appreciate that, sorry about the Satori's, the homie is growing some beans and man, Fueeggoo.

ANYWHO!!
Guess what this guy got in the mail today?   :grinch:   :yay: :headbang: :yay: :aok:

Talked to Matt from BCBUDDepot a couple of nights ago, he reassured me that it was company policy to make sure the delivery arrived within 30 days from the order. He also said it's policy they give me 2 seeds on the house( I got 3!!! ^___^ =3) I feel special. Got 15 Cannabis Cup Winning Beans for worlds best Indica for a ridiculous, but now it seems reasonable, price. Not ordering from them again, unless it's a small package from another company but still BCBUDDEPOT seeds, I would just can't afford it anymore. I'm Po. Haha


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 20, 2013)

amazing looking buds!  I luv the cannabis cup     ...epic!


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Dr. Robertsozki!! ^_^ Those pix aren't mine tho, hopefully these beans turn out something close to similar if not as good as those beauties!! I hope 1 of the 6 seeds turns out to be a true Cup Winner!! :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 21, 2013)

my bad I was tripping.  well good genetics Im sure you can get them just as nice!  GREEN MOJO!


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> my bad I was tripping.  well good genetics Im sure you can get them just as nice!  GREEN MOJO!


 
LoL no worries bro, the effects of medical marijuana. Haha :icon_smile: 
Yesterday night around 6pm my baby Vitraya looked fine, but around 12 when it was lights out, she was the only droopy one. Being the biggest one I considered it was time for a real place to live other than on plastic. So today I decided to plant them in their veggie homes. ^_^ Also got a root stimulator since Nirvana was lagging!! I hate how they have to ship their orders separately from the beans!! Got the seeds like a week ago dammit >.< AND got some potting soil, for I could not find Coco coir ANYWHERE, and perlite brings _algae_. So yeah, hereit goes.. Also all of my Snow White seeds have sprouted, well all but one.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 22, 2013)

looking good under those LED.  how long you planning on Vegging?
I'm also popping some more beans!  they'll be the same age as yours!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

Perlite does not bring algae.  It improves drainage and virtually all good soil mixtures use perlite.  Some potting soil is good, some is bad.  I use a product from Home Depot that works great.  You want something without added nutes or water holding crystals or any of that kind of stuff.

Since you are vegging, is there a reason that you are not running your lights 24/7?

Beautiful dog.  I had a huge Siberian that lived to be 12.  His name was Kelty and he "talked" to us all the time.  Does yours "talk"?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 22, 2013)

...Beautiful dog.  I had a huge Siberian that lived to be 12.  His name was Kelty and he "talked" to us all the time.  Does yours "talk"?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wanna smoke what you're smoking THG  :icon_smile:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Perlite does not bring algae.  It improves drainage and virtually all good soil mixtures use perlite.  Some potting soil is good, some is bad.  I use a product from Home Depot that works great.  You want something without added nutes or water holding crystals or any of that kind of stuff.
> 
> Since you are vegging, is there a reason that you are not running your lights 24/7?
> 
> Beautiful dog.  I had a huge Siberian that lived to be 12.  His name was Kelty and he "talked" to us all the time.  Does yours "talk"?




Hay THG, thanks for stopping by. Aww that's awesome!! Sorry for your loss. I have 2, Osiris and Isis (Ozai is black and Ice is white)


And as for running them 24/7, Can I?? I thought that the dark period helped stimulate root growth? Please correct me if I'm wrong I want them to grow fast as possible!! I will run 24/7 if it's a-okay
More pix coming after I take my huskies for a walk.
All plants look happy in their new homes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

IMO, running 24/7 will give you the fastest growth with the closest internodal spacing.  Some plants do require a dark period, but cannabis is not one of them.  It will grow all the time it has light and other necessities.

Tell us more about the soil you got.  If you are wanting to grow organic, there are some good soil recipes, teas and advise in that section.  I took my last foray into organics last summer and am running organic again this summer.  I love it.

So, do your huskies do that whining talky kind of thing that a lot of huskies do?


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

LOL They do EVERYTHING huskies do. Isis is like a cat tho, aside from being a lead puller and digger, she is docile and to her self most of the time. OSIRIS is a true husky. But he's the Omega because we had her first and this was her house first. They talk to me tho, ask for walks, to go to the bathroom, have convos while I'm high. Haha planning on getting 100% wolves when I purchase some acres. As for the Soil, I also purchased it from Home Depot. It's called 'SuperSoil' enriched with plant foods. I would love to go organic but need more revenue first for I want to do it correctly. Back to the soil, it has nothing but soil in it, which is why I picked it. I remember seeing one with perlite in it than remembering your advice. Thanks again. Analysis 0.14% Nitrogen, 0.09% Available Phosphorus, 0.02% Soluble Potash and 0.25% iron. 
LoL we just went on a 10 mile walk/hike. They're pooped


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

:hubba: Vitraya is looking much more healthy. I think she's happy in her new, bigger home, now her roots can grow freely!! :icon_smile:

The huskies, bought them some Organic Bully Stix on our way home, they'll chew away at those things all day, great for their teeth too. 
Pic 2 Ari, 2nd smallest
Pic 3 Aurora Indica, (Just as big as Vitraya now)
Pic 4 Tree of souls ^_^
Pic 5 no name, will call her Artemis.
Pic 6 All babies
Pic 7 Better look at Vitraya aka Tree of Souls
Pic 8 Set Up, put up a towel to keep the cool air and humidity in my closet
Pic 9 Snow White seedlings, day 6, way slower than the Auroras
Pic 10, Last nights moon, remember today is the 2nd SuperMOON of the year!! Don't miss out!! #IndigoSoul


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Hemp Goddess!! I appreciate it. Will take it to heart and start vegging 24/7 today. Thank you so much!! =)


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> looking good under those LED.  how long you planning on Vegging?
> I'm also popping some more beans!  they'll be the same age as yours!




Thanks Dr. Robertsozki!! Plan on vegging 8 - 10 weeks and same with flowering. 
Awesome!! What kind of beans if I may ask? My BUD GOD seeds have yet to show root, I'm getting worried. Only germed like 6 out of the 15, only one cracked, but it still hasnt shown root. Super slow. Or faulty.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

I didn't have great germination with the God's OG Kush that I germed--only 3 out of 5.  I generally do better.

Those peat cubes can be a bit acidic.  You might just want to start your seeds right in small pots in seed starting soil.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

For sure, does it make a difference that I soaked them in PH water for 36 hours?  I thought that would drain the acids and salts from it. But will do, next time I'm at the handy dandy store I will look for some starting soil. What's a good brand???


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

And it looks like 1 out of 6 for me which is really disappointed considering I had my first 2 germinations with 100% success rate. 5/5 with the Auroras and 5/5 with the Snow Whites. 1/6 with the God Bud, then again, I used all of the least healthiest looking seeds first. Still have 9 left so I'm not too worried. Saving them in the fridge til next season. The one that popped was the lightest healthiest looking one. She better be a beasT!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

It might not be a she.  You might want to pop a few more.  Any seed starting mix should work fine.  It is the only Miracle Gow product that is worth anything for cannabis, but for starting seeds, it is okay.  Or anything else like that.  You just don't want anything with nutrients or those water crystals or anything like that.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

For shizzle, thanks!! They're all feminized no worries.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

And if it is a HE!!! (And I hope it is for some weird reason) I can experiment crossing strains!! The Aurora God Bud? Yes pleeease haha


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 22, 2013)

SoulSurfer said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr. Robertsozki!!
> .... Awesome!! What kind of beans if I may ask?




I started 3 new seeds SWEET TOOTH again. But Im very intersted in buying new ones for my next month's new run. someone here told me about seaofseeds. 8 free seeds. he bought 3 femenised autos. and he got another 4 fem. for free plus 4 regual for free as well. for a total of $25 including shipping! 
I also want to hit up herbies you can single pick seeds and they have mango kush for $1.77 each and the satori that i been wanting she is only like $5 each that plus freebies ill have a good selection


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

If you find Satori for $5 for a single seed, that is a great price.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 23, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I started 3 new seeds SWEET TOOTH again. But Im very intersted in buying new ones for my next month's new run. someone here told me about seaofseeds. 8 free seeds. he bought 3 femenised autos. and he got another 4 fem. for free plus 4 regual for free as well. for a total of $25 including shipping!
> I also want to hit up herbies you can single pick seeds and they have mango kush for $1.77 each and the satori that i been wanting she is only like $5 each that plus freebies ill have a good selection


 
That's awesome!! Great seed bank, I checked them out. Thanks man.
:icon_smile:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 23, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Perlite does not bring algae.  It improves drainage and virtually all good soil mixtures use perlite.  Some potting soil is good, some is bad.  I use a product from Home Depot that works great.  You want something without added nutes or water holding crystals or any of that kind of stuff.
> 
> Since you are vegging, is there a reason that you are not running your lights 24/7?
> 
> Beautiful dog.  I had a huge Siberian that lived to be 12.  His name was Kelty and he "talked" to us all the time.  Does yours "talk"?



Thank you, and yes they do talk. They whimper, cry, ask for hikes, and have LOL moments when they're just bawling laughing and wagging their tail. It's hilarious, they're ganja babies, I'm sorry for your loss, I'm sure Kelty was amazing!! ^^__^^

When I had JUST perlite on the bottom of my seedlings, it brought algae. Just so much light and oxygen being able to penetrate just creates a breeding ground for it. No problems with the potting mix. And I decided not to go with your suggestion. Left the lights on 24/7 and when I did my plants were droopy, and looked unhappy. So I'll stick to my 19/5 or 20/4. How would you feel if someone came down from the Heavens and shined generic light on you 24/7 JUST so you can grow for it's benefit? I am beginning to learn that we are all equal. From the smallest water bear to a blue whale.  ^_^ Namaste


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 26, 2013)

Received a free gram and a clone from my homie. 2 Caveman OGs, 1 Original OG, 1 OG18Skunk and the Tahoe OG is coming next week. Enjoy..:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 26, 2013)

Also @hempgoddess since I have changed my set up I can now Run 24/7!! It has worked wonders, Thanks again.


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

HELLO how is your led garden doing?


----------

